
Scientists create running robot inspired by a velociraptor - jcklnruns
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/scientists-create-running-robot-inspired-by-a-velociraptor/
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833935)

